# Neat Shop



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Farm Journal....pretty spiffy shop...but still basic.

Not Fancy, Just Functional | Farm Journal Magazine

Regards, Mike


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Only thing I would question........ well a couple of things... would have used entire building for shop and doors would have to be bigger. When not needing all the space for shop work , would park Machines on back wall but would have all space available for a big project.. Just my thoughts...John


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been wanting to build a new shop. It seems that my existing shop has been outgrown and always has a bunch of different projects in it. The last few years, I have started restoring a few tractors, so they seem to jam up my shop. There are a lot of neat things you can do if you are building new. I have been keeping notes on people's ideas.


----------

